# Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team?



## soumya (Dec 3, 2006)

*Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Sourav Ganguly was the best Indian captain ever. Rahul is getting to be the worst. He has no guts and is like Chappel's right hand man. Though it's still premature to say that Sourav should be the captain cause he just came into the team. But I feel that Rahul has no right to be a captain and just helping India's downfall. He is just a good batsman but as a captain he SUCKS big time. What do you guy's say!


----------



## outlaw (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

NOT sourav ( atleast not yet)
he was kicked out of the team for a reason ,and he's just back in da team .. so lets wait and see how he performs..


----------



## VD17 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

voting for Sourav...
Dravid sucks.. and i dont see anyone else on the horizon...


----------



## soham (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Yes he was kicked out of the team for a reason ---- Cheap Politics.


----------



## rjasthebest (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

well ganguly was india,s best captain ever,
i don,t doubt rahul's capability as a player but for a making a successful captain he doesn't have that mind and also the guts which sourav had!!!!!!


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

If India Want 2 Win So Ganguly Should Be The Captain


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				ms123 said:
			
		

> yes, Dada should everything from president to drinks carrier except player


Nice 1....Looks like we certainly need a change in captaincy since nothing is going our way. Why not try Sehwag as captain for the test series


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Sehwag as Test Series Captain....hey captaincy is not a joke! Sourav should be made captain....Rahul is a bad bad captain...He is a good player but not a good captain.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

What all people r saying....

I will support ganguly now....else if do not...people come an give -ve rep....

YES GANGULY SHOULD BE MADE CAPTIAN.....

HE IS MOST SUCCESSFULL CAPTIAN

WHAT IF HE CANNOT SCORE RUNS.....HE IS GOOD CAPTIAN

WHAT IF HE CANNOT FEILD PROPERLY...HE IS A GOOD CAPTAIN...

WHAT IF HE CANNOT PLAY ON BOUNCY PITCHES(WHERE NEXT WC IS)...HE IS GOOD CAPTAIN...

WHAT IF HE USES POLITICS IN TEAM...HE IS GOOD CAPTAIN

WHAT IF HIS CONTRIBUTION IS NIL IN INDIAS WIN.....HE IS GOOD CAPTAIN...

bas yaar so many reasons for us to make him captain...y cant the board see all these reason.....IS SOME ONE LAUGHING..no dont....else u will get -ve rep....see now i am supporting ganguly....i am gona get heaps of reps...


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Sehwag as Test Series Captain....hey captaincy is not a joke! Sourav should be made captain....Rahul is a bad bad captain...He is a good player but not a good captain.


How can you say Rahul is a bad captain??? When India won 17 matches on a trot chasing, everyone was praising him like anything. Now the same people are discouraging him.


----------



## soham (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

hey Wizrulz, are you Greg Chappel in disguise. It seems so . It was he who used politics and put the blame on Saurav. Give me an instance where Saurav used politics. And your last WHAT IF seems to be the biggest joke of the lot. Do you watch any cricket at all? If I may remind you its Sachin who performs well when India doesnt win and not the other way round.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Sauravganguly plays good politix. He shd leave criket n join politics now.......


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				EagerBeaver said:
			
		

> Sauravganguly plays good politix. He shd leave criket n join politics now.......


 Why are you saying that???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

NICE show by vvs today,same will go for saurav you will see.


----------



## soumya (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> What all people r saying....
> 
> I will support ganguly now....else if do not...people come an give -ve rep....
> 
> ...



You are completely wrong, and here is why!

1) Who in the hell is scoring runs?
2) Who is a good fielder in the team except Kaif and Yuvraj?
3) No Indian batsman can play as good on bouncy pitches like they do in the subcontinent
4) He has never used politics
5) I guess no one is contributing to the Indian team consistently!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> You are completely wrong, and here is why!
> 
> 1) Who in the hell is scoring runs?
> 2) Who is a good fielder in the team except Kaif and Yuvraj?
> ...



You are right except the 4th point.Remember when he took off his support from uncle dalmiya


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Guys let's stop this fight. No use fighting over this issue and developing bad feelings among ourselves. Anyway all of us know that he wont be the captain in the near future for sure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				webgenius said:
			
		

> Guys let's stop this fight. No use fighting over this issue and developing bad feelings among ourselves. Anyway all of us know that he wont be the captain in the near future for sure.



That is why the forum is known as FIGHT CLUB....


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

But that's no reason to have several topics with different headings discussing essentially the same thing. 

BTW, I don't know about what happens in the dressing room but Rahul Dravid is a good captain on the field. His bowling choices are generally spot-on and he sets up the field well. Plus, being a calm headed and sincere person, he commands the respect of the players in the opponent team and the umpires. When Ganguly was there, on-field scuffles used to escalate and generally resulted in some sort of fine or ban, but you should see Dravid handling matters. Granted, this is a very minor trait and is not directly related to captaincy, but then so are the off-field politics.
The only difference between Dravid and Ganguly is that Ganguly is very bold, while Dravid is humble. But being bold is not necessarily always a good thing either. In my humble opinion, Rahul Dravid is a very good player and captain and is (in most respects) equal to Ganguly, who is an excellent captain too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

well said, my man.BCCI and local pitches are the culprits for the poor show.


----------



## soham (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Being bold is always necessary, especially at the international level. Just take a look at the aussies. Have you ever found them humble. Yet they are the ones who win matches.


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Ganguly was only good at collecting trophies while the work was done by dravid(specially)/kumble/harbhajan/sehwag/tendulkar.

Ganguly has never won a single match on his own atleast in tests.All his major victories in Australia/England/Pakistan were scripted by dravid and co.

I would also not like to have a captain who runs away seeing green-top on the morning of a test,like he did in nagpur in 2004.

And yes,he's more of a politician thats why we seem running buddhadeb bhattacharya for every single reason.He even went to arun jaitely for support.

This time also he's back b'coz CPI-M has put pressure on pawar to include him.

Also Ganguly's record since 2004 is far worser than dravid,which is why our team lost twice to kenya in that period and were at no:8 in rankings..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> I would also not like to have a captain who runs away seeing green-top on the morning of a test,like he did in nagpur in 2004.



lol remember that


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soham said:
			
		

> hey Wizrulz, are you Greg Chappel in disguise. It seems so . It was he who used politics and put the blame on Saurav. Give me an instance where Saurav used politics. And your last WHAT IF seems to be the biggest joke of the lot. Do you watch any cricket at all? If I may remind you its Sachin who performs well when India doesnt win and not the other way round.



Hey taking name is perosnal attack.......no just  clarifying....MODS told me so...i will not do anything silly like that....

Comming to point.....i am not the one just to use words beacause i know them...U wanna see ganguly politics...do not go to far...look recently

A day before TEST team selection.....BENGAL captian...ganguly ........what he does RESIGNS from that post...NOW CAN U EXPLAIN....how he knew a day before that he was gona be selected in in the TEST team???

Have u read his interview with kiran more in TOI....read it...it good for health...laughing re..after reading it....beacause MORE had asked him what made his selection possible(as he had not scored in domestic nor in county)....he had no answer justifying answer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

take it the other way soham.india dont win when sachin performs well.(50 from 97)


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Hey taking name is perosnal attack.......no just  clarifying....MODS told me so...i will not do anything silly like that....
> 
> Comming to point.....i am not the one just to use words beacause i know them...U wanna see ganguly politics...do not go to far...look recently
> 
> ...


It really amazes me how sourav ganguly or anyone of his supporters can even justify or ask for his inclusions when even medium pace bowlers can bounce him out..

Yesterday Messiah-1 got out first ball and we will only see a repeat performance from messiah-2 in test


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

what about massih-3 i.e. tendu??


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> what about massih-3 i.e. tendu??


and messiah-4(rahul)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

well i dont kno why peaple are praising rahul so much...my god.Please if it had not been for dada then dravid would been playing for karnataka still....it was dada who brought him back in site of his poor performances..and ya dravid is playing very well recently.his performance in the last few months shows that.
And why are u all forgettin our sehwag...lets see xcep for tht 300 over wch he is still eatin away....plz name an innings in wch sehwag has excelled....his marraige to wats-her-name spelt doomsday.... and i dont remember the name of the captain who steered india to the world cup finals last time...do u???


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> well i dont kno why peaple are praising rahul so much...my god.Please if it had not been for dada then dravid would been playing for karnataka still....it was dada who brought him back in site of his poor performances..and ya dravid is playing very well recently.his performance in the last few months shows that.
> And why are u all forgettin our sehwag...lets see xcep for tht 300 over wch he is still eatin away....plz name an innings in wch sehwag has excelled....his marraige to wats-her-name spelt doomsday.... and i dont remember the name of the captain who steered india to the world cup finals last time...do u???


yeah! you are forgetting he even brought gavaskar in 1971 otherwise he would still be playing for mumbai at 56.


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Well am the Big Big Sourav Fan.....
Even rite nw...i wanted this team to loose..!! coz this team doesnt deserve it....bcoz of Casual Apporoach..

Well one cant even demand right away captainship to Sourav...coz he has to prove himself now.... so lets wait and watch....

and i feel he is gonna silence his critics...coz wen he ws Captain....he had attitude and overconfidencel.... and now he knows that this is his last chance...its now or never..!! and they guys a good batsman if he comes in his rhythem...no-ones scores 15K runs by fluke..!!

He needs Luck in couple of matches and he'll be 1999-2002 Dada soon..!!

Regarding Dravid i must say....he is the most flawless batsman in our team... rite now....But his approach to captainsy is bad..!! i mean he can handle pressure while he is battin...bt not while he is leading......he goes by the flow....and u can see the pressure on his face...when we are in bad position..!!

wheres DADA we could bank on him..his bowling changes...field placements...His aggression everywhere....no Fear to try anything....and it wuld work also...

So Dravid is probably not the rite person....but as we have no Replacement rite now....Dravid is better...

NO SEHWAG...NO WAY.......cmon... he's Irresponsible Batsman.... He still needs to learn a lot..!!   Yuvi.. mite be a good try....wid his talent...!! even hes unavailable...
Kaif no.....He still takes things way ttoooo easy....

So rite now Dravid is d best...and i hope Sourav clicks in Test Series.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

hey i made the point about his marriage first.But it is nice to see that people understand the concept now.It is because of his personal failure(no kids yet) that he is getting bald and is out of form since marriage.
__________
btw. her name's aarti SEHWAG(poor woman)


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> hey i made the point about his marriage first.But it is nice to see that people understand the concept now.It is because of his personal failure(no kids yet) that he is getting bald and is out of form since marriage.
> __________
> btw. her name's aarti SEHWAG(poor woman)


well that's not a theory vimal,its a fact..hehe..

what all has happened since then,
1.Baldness
2.Baldness in runs
3.And you know what..


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

here dada is just been selected....dunno if will score runs.....

and now when just a wish of him being selected is been granted ..dada fans want him captian.....thats too much to ask for...even god will not permit 

I wonder if he is made captian next....dada fans will say ..when dada retires make him BCCI president....after all he is GOOD LEADER......or may be INDIAN PRIME MINISTER


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

come on viru it have been two and a half years, do somehing(atleast off the field   
 )
__________


			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> here dada is just been selected....dunno if will score runs.....
> 
> and now when just a wish of him being selected is been granted ..dada fans want him captian.....thats too much to ask for...even god will not permit
> 
> I wonder if he is made captian next....dada fans will say ..when dada retires make him BCCI president....after all he is GOOD LEADER......or may be INDIAN PRIME MINISTER



no it may become reality.The fools will vote him to the pm's post.Then he will outsource greg,and arrest rahul.Harbhajan will be home minister and viru will be Health and family affairs minister


----------



## sarandigit (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

rahul is a good captain, may not b the best. But the recent failures is due to the players out of form. can u single out any1 person who has been performin consistently since the WI tour? tats our prob? and most of our players are inexperienced. Ganguly can't b made captain bcoz he wont deserve respect. he doesn't bat well. its not necessary to mention his athletic fielding!!!!!!!!! As of now, dravid is the best captain. In the recent ICC awards, he has been named as the captain of the World test team. For ur info, ponting is also the member of the team. But still, Dravid was named the captain.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

i mean i like dravid but do you really go by the icc awards :0


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> You are completely wrong, and here is why!
> 
> 1) Who in the hell is scoring runs?
> 2) Who is a good fielder in the team except Kaif and Yuvraj?
> ...



1=> opening ur mouth now..what had happened when Dada was not scoring for 2 1/2 year and everybody other scoring and hence winning??

2=> Every one is better than ganguly..even KUMBLE for that matter ..atleast he will give 100% on feild...unlike ganguly

3=> yeah....yet dravid and tendulkar got so many hundreds abroad...i wonder how...might have carried indian pitches there....ya right 

4=>NO NEED TO EXPLAIN THIS>>EVERYONE KNOWS THE FACT

5=> This situation is for only past 3-4 months not previously....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

lol nice post .i repped it
__________
btw. what do you think about viru's baldness and poor form at the same time.(and for the same reason perhaps)


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> 1=> opening ur mouth now..what had happened when Dada was not scoring for 2 1/2 year and everybody other scoring and hence winning??
> 
> 2=> Every one is better than ganguly..even KUMBLE for that matter ..atleast he will give 100% on feild...unlike ganguly
> 
> ...


comeon yaar give dada a break!
dada is a role model for everyone.imagine otherwise how can you get back in the team even after not performing??

Also why do you blame dada,if others don't know how to use politicians?
-From mumbai we have pawar in union cabinet,but still sachin/agarkar/jaffer/powar do not know how to seek help
-kaif/raina/r.p singh have mulayam singh,but they also don't seek help.

So,conclusion is that if other players don't know how to do politics than why blame dada?

also you were right,dada will become indian president one-day b'coz of his dynamic leadership!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

i agree that dada is mentally very strong and KEPT TRYING to get back .viru  learn from dada.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

There r so many threads running on Dada...so y cant we have all threads merged and topic something like

GAANguly VS others OR

DADA FIGHT CLUB   

Because either of it ......if he scores...which will be miracle....or if he doesnt scores ......a new thread is gona be opened ...so y not have a DEDICATED thread for GREAT LEADER DADA...


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> There r so many threads running on Dada...so y cant we have all threads merged and topic something like
> 
> GAANguly VS others OR
> 
> ...


correction a different section all together on the forum for our gr8 dada..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

and for unsuccessful VIRU too .viru and viagra.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

My Vote goes to Sourav...............


----------



## soumya (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

the main point is that Ganguly is leading in the polls here!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

democracy is a rule of fools.in any given number of people, more are fools than intelligent


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> democracy is a rule of fools.in any given number of people, more are fools than intelligent


yup! moreso,in polls you always find who's more popular rather than who's better..otherwise dacoits like phoolan devi,arun gawli would not have been winning the elections...but IIM/IIT graduates


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

ON star news they say 'sandeep ab aap hi batiye ki viru ka ham karen toh kya karen'
sandeep should say 'ek coach ke naate main bas yahi keh saktaa hoon ki use keval ek viagra ki zaroorat hai'
__________
HARBHAJAN will be india's captain soon.


----------



## soumya (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

The reason I am supporting Sourav for captaincy is based upon the following points :-

1) He is India's greatest left handed batsman and captain of all times ( Can anybody defy me!)

2) Rahul is just a good player but his captainship prowess is pea-sized. His victories has captain has come against minnows, oppositions having the main player's missing and mostly series on the subcontinent itself. When his bowlers are battered all over the field, he stands in the same position, having an expression like he his having an stomach ache. He doesn't motivate anyone and is an ineffective leader.

3) Sourav has lead this same team in South Africa, on this same pitches to World Cup finals. He has won a series in Pakistan and levelled the Aussies on their home turf.

4) Those who are whining about Sourav being prone to short pitched stuff, I would say that if his records are taken into consideration, then the whole world cannot bowl bouncers


----------



## Apollo (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Did you guys listen to that American-in-a-South-African-kit's advice to the Indian team after their 4-0 whitewash? 

"Dig a hole in the ground and bury themselves or spread out bars of soap in the South African dressing room, hoping that they might slip and injure themselves." (Something along these lines - I can't remember his exact verbage)

Pretty funny actually. 

Dada's inclusion is justified.  Choosing him as the captain is not.


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

no ur spot on soumya.In fact he is better than gary sobers...simply because sobers was just a great all rounder but not a captain.

I fell,just like you,that sourav is the best left-handed batsman of all time ahead Lara,Graeme Pollock,and ofcourse gary sobers..

Thats precisely why we want mods to launch a seperate section dedicated to sourav..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

He cannot be made captain because he is struggling to get back in the team.What the other players will think about that.unfortunately dravid is the only option for captaincy even though he is not aggressive in his thinking.What about kumble as a test captain.he is an intelligent old guy


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> The reason I am supporting Sourav for captaincy is based upon the following points :-
> 
> 1) He is India's greatest left handed batsman and captain of all times ( Can anybody defy me!)
> 
> ...



1=>not fully agreed...u can add 'WAS' instead of 'IS' 

2=>Totally wrong....does West indies come in sub-continent...i must go and find my geography teacher then...

3=>yeah same team with different form...when he could not bring his on form on track...u cannot think that he brought every players form to top notch by his leadership.....????

4=>his form has gone when everybody got to knwo abt his weakness for bouncers.....and result is everybod to see


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

man he is inconsistent even in domestic circuit how will he face NTINI.


----------



## soumya (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> 1=>not fully agreed...u can add 'WAS' instead of 'IS'
> 
> 2=>Totally wrong....does West indies come in sub-continent...i must go and find my geography teacher then...
> 
> ...



I disagree with you :-

1) Most of the players come into the category of ''was''.....like rahul, sehwag, sachin....i mean like rahul ''was'' most consistent, sachin ''was'' the greatest batsman, india ''was'' a good team...etc etc

2) west indian team was a minnow.....their icc ranking shows that! even a ranji team could have beaten them!! 

3) a good leader can do wonders and create some sort of motivation by understanding the needs of his subordinates ( i was reading a good mangement book!)

4) everyone's forms have gone..... evryone has weaknesses like rahul is one of the worst odi players in the true sense....a shitty strike rate! sachin has his weakness to a good ball pitched just outside offstump........sehwag is much much weak on his leg side ( his feet doesn't move)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

rahul is still consistent he may not make runs for 5-10 matches but dada and viru failed to score for 2-1/2 years.
saumya please dont be regionalistic.


----------



## soumya (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> rahul is still consistent he may not make runs for 5-10 matches but dada and viru failed to score for 2-1/2 years.
> saumya please dont be regionalistic.



point noted and edited!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

appreciate it thanks.


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I don't buy the fact that dravid is a bad odi player.He has been india's best batsman,both in odi's,for the last 5 years and still is.

He has improved his odi game a lot and even has a 23-ball fifty against new-zealand..his strike-rate is 70.02 against dada's 73.2!! 

This shows that dravid scores his runs as quickly as dada on almost all occasions..

As for sachin,yes he is not as consistent as in 2003,but he is and will always remain india;s best batsman(and 2nd greatest of all time after bradman and alongwith lara) of all time.  

Sachin has 27/35 centuries in test in which india has not lost and 28/40 in odi's in which india has won..total 55 centuries in india's good cause...

Is there anyone who can beat that?i even in next 50 yrs?

Also in current season sachin has done better than everyone with a avg of 40!
Mat  Runs  HS   BatAv  100  50
11   389   141*  38.90    1    2


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> I disagree with you :-
> 
> 1) Most of the players come into the category of ''was''.....like rahul, sehwag, sachin....i mean like rahul ''was'' most consistent, sachin ''was'' the greatest batsman, india ''was'' a good team...etc etc
> 
> 4) everyone's forms have gone..... evryone has weaknesses like rahul is one of the worst odi players in the true sense....a shitty strike rate! sachin has his weakness to a good ball pitched just outside offstump........sehwag is much much weak on his leg side ( his feet doesn't move)


 .


4=>> A tleast u agree that sachin gets out for GOOD balls unlike dada 

1=>> If SACHIN 'WAS' BEST batsman and DADA 'IS' BEST batsman then y i can never read any great things written abt him by an outsider ...apart frm few fellow indians??? i can give so many quotes written abt MASTER BLASTER SACHIN but i hardly find any for dada??

if u want the latest proof read this



> *BY ALAN DONALD*
> India doesn’t need to worry about Sachin Tendulkar. He showed on Sunday that he is beginning to find his groove finally. There was more than a glimpse of his true class; he came out wanting to spend time at the crease and a few of his shots were more than a veiled threat to South Africa. The message would not be lost on the hosts.
> 
> It would be harsh if his innings is held up as a failure or too slow for the wicket was doing a bit in the morning and it needed a skillful player to survive. He just bided his time with discipline. He rode through the tough period and a few of his shots, be it over extra covers against the spinner or down the ground against Jacques Kallis, bore the hallmark of the little champion. His ability to pick up the length and hit through the line is still uncanny.
> ...



SOURCE=> MUMBAI MIRROR


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 4=>> A tleast u agree that sachin gets out for GOOD balls unlike dada
> ...


well i wanted to quote this article here,but i thought there's no need to proof that sachin is best ever batsman,by quoting such articles..

But it's good you did it,we also need to boast around sometimes...atleast of things which everyone knows(whether accepts it or not) is true...

And as for ganguly fans,two things happened simultaneously with dada's ouster last sept(05),
1.Sachin "Was" a good batsman,even though he was "god" till a day earlier,

2.Rahul is a "Chamcha" and can be led away anywhere by chappell like a three year old kid holding his father's hand..


----------



## soumya (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 4=>> A tleast u agree that sachin gets out for GOOD balls unlike dada
> ...



I am always a bigger fan of Sachin than DADA. yeah, I agree that Sachin ''is'' the greatest batsman, but I would also point out that DADA ''is'' the greatest Indian captain and left handed batsman. Comparing Sachin with Sourav is baseless.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> I am always a bigger fan of Sachin than DADA. yeah, I agree that Sachin ''is'' the greatest batsman, but I would also point out that DADA ''is'' the greatest Indian captain and left handed batsman. Comparing Sachin with Sourav is baseless.



Good to know that u have agreed that SACHIN and DADA cannot be compared.

But how can u say DADA 'IS' best captain..he is no longer captain..so it will always be 'WAS' as he will now never agian be named captian of INDIAN INTERNATIONAL TEAM


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> I am always a bigger fan of Sachin than DADA. yeah, I agree that Sachin ''is'' the greatest batsman, but I would also point out that DADA ''is'' the greatest Indian captain and left handed batsman. Comparing Sachin with Sourav is baseless.


Soumya,i can safely say that you are the most fair dada fan i have seen,who willing to understand other's view as well..


----------



## soumya (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Good to know that u have agreed that SACHIN and DADA cannot be compared.
> 
> But how can u say DADA 'IS' best captain..he is no longer captain..so it will always be 'WAS' as he will now never agian be named captian of INDIAN INTERNATIONAL TEAM



who the heck are you? Dilip Vengsarkar? i mean you are like Kiran More who had appointed Dravid the captain till 2007 worldcup, without knowing the from he would be in at that point of time!


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> who the heck are you? Dilip Vengsarkar? i mean you are like Kiran More who had appointed Dravid the captain till 2007 worldcup, without knowing the from he would be in at that point of time!



I am suppporter of INDIAN TEAM and SACHIN TENDULKAR....in no matter what form they go thru ...i am gona support them...as i am INDIAN ......

WC captians r always declared a year ahead to buil dteam...no team changes captains ahead of WC...except pakistan....so that was ri8 thing....and who else u think could be made captian....as SACHIN has opted out????


----------



## soumya (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> I am suppporter of INDIAN TEAM and SACHIN TENDULKAR....in no matter what form they go thru ...i am gona support them...as i am INDIAN ......
> 
> WC captians r always declared a year ahead to buil dteam...no team changes captains ahead of WC...except pakistan....so that was ri8 thing....and who else u think could be made captian....as SACHIN has opted out????



Indian team and Sachin Tendulkar!!! So according to you, Sachin doesn't belong to the Indian team! 
Sachin and Dravid have a pea-sized captainship brain. Only DADA can take the responsibility!
__________


			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> Soumya,i can safely say that you are the most fair dada fan i have seen,who willing to understand other's view as well..



thx randy orton


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> Indian team and Sachin Tendulkar!!! So according to you, Sachin doesn't belong to the Indian team!
> Sachin and Dravid have a pea-sized captainship brain. Only DADA can take the responsibility!
> __________
> 
> ...


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> Indian team and Sachin Tendulkar!!! So according to you, Sachin doesn't belong to the Indian team!
> Sachin and Dravid have a pea-sized captainship brain. Only DADA can take the responsibility!
> __________



From when i am saying this..please do plan now.....we need great leaders....after Dada retires make him stand for elections....common.....he will make INDIA supper power with his great leadership quality...if hhe can raise 10 players games( and loose own batting poweress  )....so what...he can raise 100 crore poeple ability and make india a powerfull country....

so start planning now.....retirement is not far off


----------



## soumya (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> soumya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Thats what you cannot give entire credit to a captain if a team wins..People like dravid/sehwag/kumble/bhajji/sachin have been instrumental in all the key victories for which dada has been credited for...
England-2001:dravid,kaif,sachin,yuvi
Against Aus(2001):Bhajji,kumble
Aus(2003):Sachin,dravid,kumble
Pak(2003):Sehwag,Sachin,Dravid
World-Cup(2003):Sachin&Sachin Only..

Ganguly just use to go and collect trophies...and he hasn't contributed in even one of those,above mentioned,great series in which india did well..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> Thats what you cannot give entire credit to a captain if a team wins..People like dravid/sehwag/kumble/bhajji/sachin have been instrumental in all the key victories for which dada has been credited for...
> England-2001:dravid,kaif,sachin,yuvi
> Against Aus(2001):Bhajji,kumble
> Aus(2003):Sachin,dravid,kumble
> ...



Yep but tell me who should be captain -dravid-best batsman but poor thinker.
tendu-we have seen enough of his captaincy and he himself want to be free of it.
gangu-Nice captain but is struggling to get back in the team.has low respect in the eyes of players.non-performer.
viru-struggling on bed..i mean bat.even stripped of vice captaincy.

IT IS CRISIS
i think vvs will be the standby captain in 1st test.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

full support to Ganguly. He is the victim of cheap politics.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> full support to Ganguly. He is the victim of cheap politics.



and what he did to dalmiya uncle was graceful politics.


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Ganguly's Performance As Captain,In India's Win
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEST
         Mat  Runs    HS   BatAv  100   50
         21    1298   136  49.92    3      7

Out of the three hundreds above,
1)136-2nd Test  v* Zim* in Ind 2001/02 at Delhi 
2)128,3rd Test  v Eng in Eng 2002    at Leeds
3)101,1st Test  v *Zim* in Zim 2005/06 at Bulawayo

*Wow,2 out of 3 centuries as captain have come against minnows*  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ODI
      Mat   Runs    HS   BatAv  100  50
      76     3359   144   51.67   9    19

Out of which:
1)135,v *BD*  in BD  2000    at Dhaka
2)144,v* Zim* in Ind 2000/01 at Ahmedabad
3)111,v *Ken* in SA  2001/02 at Paarl
4)112,World Cup 25 v *Nam* in SA  2002/03 at Pietermaritzburg
5)107,World Cup Su v *Ken* in SA  2002/03 at Cape Town
6)111,World Cup SF v *Ken* in SA

*WOW,6 out of 9 centuries as a captain have come against minnows*   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
This clearly proves *what an inspirational leader* was ganguly..  
And also who's pea-brainer?(ganguly or his supporters...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

YEAH-facts afterall.gangu is just like viru in performance.btw.are you online
 the whole day


----------



## soumya (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> Ganguly's Performance As Captain,In India's Win
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> TEST
> Mat  Runs    HS   BatAv  100   50
> ...



i have never seen anything so dumb! i mean can't you look at his averages.....it's close to 50........you are only considering his centuries ....and you are just blind to the fact that  he can get out scoring 99 against Australia and India wins that particular match..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

subtract his runs against minnows then see what is the new avarage


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> i have never seen anything so dumb! i mean can't you look at his averages.....it's close to 50........you are only considering his centuries ....and you are just blind to the fact that  he can get out scoring 99 against Australia and India wins that particular match..........


 There cannot more height of biasness  when someone ask to make a player as captain who has not played a single odi in last 1yr and a test-match in 11 months....
i am atleast quoting facts and not using fancy vocab..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

here are some more praises.

Sourav Ganguly's 10 year international cricket career could be easily bisected into 2 halves, the pre and the post Y2K eras. The significance of the year 2000 lies not only in the fact that he became the captain of the Indian team but also in the fact that the ICC introduced the one bouncer per over rule in ODIs starting from that year. This introduction of the rule by the ICC had a negative impact on Sourav Ganguly's batting average, which plunged from a high 45.5 before the year 2000 to a low 34.9 between the 5 year period of 2001-2005[2]. Also, against Test playing nations(which included Zimbabwe and Bangladesh), his overall average plunged further down to 30.66, as did his 'away' average which fell to 29. He managed to score only (6) centuries between 2001-2005, of which 3 centuries were against Kenya & 1 was against Namibia.[3] This sudden drop in his batting average against Test playing nations after 2001 was clearly a result of the short pitch stuff he had to encounter from opposition bowlers. As S.Rajesh, the assistant editor of Cricinfo analyzes, Sourav Ganguly has been dismissed numerous times fending off the short ball[4] since 2001 and his average of 11.92 against the short ball has been the lowest among contemporary Indian batsman who played more than 80 ODI matches. The former captain has also been uncomfortable while attempting the 'pull' and the 'hook' shots when bowlers have dug it in short, often lasting less than five(4.89) balls before being dismissed.


source:- WIKIPEDIA AND CRICINFO


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> here are some more praises.
> 
> Sourav Ganguly's 10 year international cricket career could be easily bisected into 2 halves, the pre and the post Y2K eras. The significance of the year 2000 lies not only in the fact that he became the captain of the Indian team but also in the fact that the ICC introduced the one bouncer per over rule in ODIs starting from that year. This introduction of the rule by the ICC had a negative impact on Sourav Ganguly's batting average, which plunged from a high 45.5 before the year 2000 to a low 34.9 between the 5 year period of 2001-2005[2]. Also, against Test playing nations(which included Zimbabwe and Bangladesh), his overall average plunged further down to 30.66, as did his 'away' average which fell to 29. He managed to score only (6) centuries between 2001-2005, of which 3 centuries were against Kenya & 1 was against Namibia.[3] This sudden drop in his batting average against Test playing nations after 2001 was clearly a result of the short pitch stuff he had to encounter from opposition bowlers. As S.Rajesh, the assistant editor of Cricinfo analyzes, Sourav Ganguly has been dismissed numerous times fending off the short ball[4] since 2001 and his average of 11.92 against the short ball has been the lowest among contemporary Indian batsman who played more than 80 ODI matches. The former captain has also been uncomfortable while attempting the 'pull' and the 'hook' shots when bowlers have dug it in short, often lasting less than five(4.89) balls before being dismissed.
> 
> ...


I think you don't need a better proof than that and i am saving ur post for future reference and +ve rep from my side..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

another legend killed


----------



## soumya (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> another legend killed



this is what wikipedia has to say abt dravid's captaincy!

Rahul Dravid has had a mixed record when leading India in Tests. India lost the Karachi Test in 2006, giving Pakistan the series 1-0. In March 2006, India lost the Mumbai Test, giving England its first Test victory in India since 1985, enabling Flintoff's men to draw the series 1-1. While the loss in Karachi could be put down to several Indian batsmen playing badly, the defeat in Mumbai was arguably the result of Dravid's decision to bowl first on a flat dry pitch which later deteriorated and ended with an Indian collapse in the run chase. 


After India failed to qualify for the Finals of the DLF Cup, Indian skipper Rahul Dravid was criticised by former all-rounder Ravi Shastri who said that he was not assertive enough and let Greg Chappell make too many decisionsWhen asked for a response, Dravid said that Shastri, while a 'fair critic', was 'not privy' to the internal decision-making process of the team


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

you missed the point dude.We all agree that rahul is not a good captain and saurav is a very good at leading.But the point we are trying prove is that to be in the team you must contribute with bat and rahul has the highest test avarage for any indian batsman in the history.


----------



## soumya (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Ganguly vis-a-vis Dravid as captain in ODIs


Captaincy record    Mts Won Lost NR Won% Lost% 
Ganguly                146   76   65   5  52.05 44.52 
Dravid                   53    27   23   3  50.94 43.39 
Ganguly(53 matches)53   27   26 0    50.94 49.06 


Performance with the bat:    Mts Inns NO Runs Hs  Avg     SR  100 50 0 
Ganguly                             146 142 11 5082 144 38.79 76.59 11 30 9 
Dravid                                53    52 7  1823 105 40.51 72.97  2 16 3 
Ganguly after 53 matches      53    52 5  2199 144 46.79 77.78  7 12 2 

Source: rediff.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

whoa nice point but it is before ganguly's 2-1/2 year demise


oops you forget this
Performance with the bat:
  	 Tests	 Inns	 NO	 Runs	 Hs	  Avg	   sR	  100	  50	0
Ganguly	49	75	7	2561	144	37.66	50.75	5	13	4
Dravid	17	30	5	1293	146	51.72	40.70	3	8	1
Ganguly	17	28	4	688	98	28.67	48.18	0	3	2
after 17 games.

dont forget he has been selected for tests

Source:rediff.com(the next page to odi record)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> here are some more praises.
> 
> Sourav Ganguly's 10 year international cricket career could be easily bisected into 2 halves, the pre and the post Y2K eras. The significance of the year 2000 lies not only in the fact that he became the captain of the Indian team but also in the fact that the ICC introduced the one bouncer per over rule in ODIs starting from that year. This introduction of the rule by the ICC had a negative impact on Sourav Ganguly's batting average, which plunged from a high 45.5 before the year 2000 to a low 34.9 between the 5 year period of 2001-2005[2]. Also, against Test playing nations(which included Zimbabwe and Bangladesh), his overall average plunged further down to 30.66, as did his 'away' average which fell to 29. He managed to score only (6) centuries between 2001-2005, of which 3 centuries were against Kenya & 1 was against Namibia.[3] This sudden drop in his batting average against Test playing nations after 2001 was clearly a result of the short pitch stuff he had to encounter from opposition bowlers. As S.Rajesh, the assistant editor of Cricinfo analyzes, Sourav Ganguly has been dismissed numerous times fending off the short ball[4] since 2001 and his average of 11.92 against the short ball has been the lowest among contemporary Indian batsman who played more than 80 ODI matches. The former captain has also been uncomfortable while attempting the 'pull' and the 'hook' shots when bowlers have dug it in short, often lasting less than five(4.89) balls before being dismissed.
> 
> ...



Source: www.greatbong.net

1) _Coming to Cricinfo…its an interesting story. When they started targetting Bengali journalists back in 2004 for relentlessly backing Saurav, the accusation was valid. Saurav was like a golden goose on whom the sales of dailies depended. But as you (GB) raised, why were they so peeved that they were backing Saurav. The answer was simple…Ganguly didnt give two hoots to Cricinfo. But Cricinfo’s writers have shown their true colors and alleigances after Dravid’s bad patch. ….I mean…after their allegations they sounded like …”We are high priests of journalism…fearing or favouring none…expect nothing short of objective reporting from us”. That mask has long been swept away …..the Cricinfo- Dravid- Chappell threesome pointed out by GB with customary insightful perspicaciousness….also say minor everyday stuff like turning a blind eye to say stuff like Dravid’s tactical errors after having SA on ropes at Newlands…the match report would have been radically different if you swapped SG and RD as captains.

That brings to the question as to what makes say a Dileep Premachandar or a Anand Vasu’s opinion so heavily discussed compared to say some ever changing TOI correspondent or an IE journalist. The reason is visibility or exposure. Most people outside India who dont see live cricket depend on the speed of the internet to gather their views on what they missed. So they read the bulletins and the “verdicts” and try to visualise what happened on the field. Cricinfo has very slyly carried out a ‘Dravid and Chappell is God” agenda and given a rather distorted (but successful) view of Ganguly is the root of all evil theory. Now whether thats fair or not is another question…but a regular reader knows what these guys are gonna say even before they read the report. Do you read match reports if u see a match telecast…I dont…unless its a great journo or an expert. But Cricinfo is here to stay and so are these men….in a world of outsourcing….the Andrew Millers are slowly gonna be replaced by the new Indian kids …in fact so much so that I seriously think that Jenny Thompson should seriously consider marrying one of these newbies to ensure a long career at Cricinfo. It is upto the reader therefore for discernment when choosing what to read and what not to when reading Cricinfo. I listen to Ian Chappell’s podcast 3 times a day but never go near a Tim De Lisle blog. You decide what you wanna read…but always judge for yourself. There are plenty of websites online which show cricket…and even more which show highlights.

Notice the tone now….”are you trying to say they are not trying their best? ” when Dravid is under the cosh; in stark contrast to the adding-fuel-to-the-fire reports when Ganguly was suffering. Now the roles of the sycophant and the objective person has been reversed in a strange twist of irony.

India always performs badly in SA true….but never this bad in odi’s. I fondly remember the polishings that Sachin, Dravid, Azhar and even the man- who-cant play-fast bowling leftie to bowlers like Pollock or Ntini. Sure we lost….but the batters out there didnt look as impotent as most of them out there now. So let unruly fan behaviour obfuscate the fact that Chappell has achieved very little in his tenure. Criticism is therefore inevitable..especially when its due. You backed a bunch of young players who didnt perform…the tactics didnt come off…unimaginiative captaincy…all these are to be seen. Why should therefore Chappell or Dravid be above criticism ..even if criticism just like “verdicts” dont serve any purpose? I only pray from a WC point of view (as Chappell is immovable till March 2007) India with or without any particular player turns things around from here. Otherwise…its back to square one.

“Kuch to log kahenge,
Logon ka kaam hain kahena,
Choro bekar ki baaton main
Kaheen beet na jaaye Suresh Raina.”

Lol…made my day. _

2) _I have seen so many instances of Cricinfo’s double standards I have lost count. When Ganguly made his (brief) comeback in Pakistan, they claimed that to accomodate him Dravid had to open the innings, but he got out cheaply & so we lost. Some months later when Dravid opens the innings in ODI’s & we lose, there is not a mention of anything being wrong with that strategy. Why, when India lost to Pak in Bangalore, Cricinfo’s theory was that having someone like Ganguly in the team made all the other batsmen impotent since there was too much pressure on them to succeed. Umm, what about Tendulkar & his failures? India wins the toss in a turning pitch & let’s England bat in Bombay & we get wiped out by what by then has become their second 11. But does Cricinfo criticize Dravid’s stupidity in chosing to field? Then again when Chappell flips a bird to the Calcutta spectators & then brazens it out, Cricinfo doesn’t mind. After all it’s not Ganguly getting into pangas with match referies for slow over rates…

To me Cricinfo has lost all credibility as a trustworthy, independant news source. Unfortunately, I then have to depend on the desi papers for Indian cricket, & they are as bad. At least the Cricinfo guys have their grammar & composition fundas correct!_


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

All those who r SINGING praises of dada's captaincy .......have a look ...and stop ..do not use that agian

*RECORDS FOR 1st 50 ODI's*

*COACHES--------M   W   L   NR*
UNDER CHAPPEL----50  26  22   2  
UNDER WRIGHT-----50  29  20   1

*CAPTAINCY*
DRAVID-------------54  27  24   3   Winning %=50.0
GANGULY----------147  76  66   5   Winning %=51.7   

SOURCE: TOI

SO how is ganguly better than DRAVID?????    

Really baffles me by height of biasness


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Source: www.greatbong.net
> 
> 1) _Coming to Cricinfo…its an interesting story. When they started targetting Bengali journalists back in 2004 for relentlessly backing Saurav, the accusation was valid. Saurav was like a golden goose on whom the sales of dailies depended. But as you (GB) raised, why were they so peeved that they were backing Saurav. The answer was simple…Ganguly didnt give two hoots to Cricinfo. But Cricinfo’s writers have shown their true colors and alleigances after Dravid’s bad patch. ….I mean…after their allegations they sounded like …”We are high priests of journalism…fearing or favouring none…expect nothing short of objective reporting from us”. That mask has long been swept away …..the Cricinfo- Dravid- Chappell threesome pointed out by GB with customary insightful perspicaciousness….also say minor everyday stuff like turning a blind eye to say stuff like Dravid’s tactical errors after having SA on ropes at Newlands…the match report would have been radically different if you swapped SG and RD as captains.
> 
> ...




so they used some fancy words and you quoted them right.OK cricinfo's writers may be biased but THE FACTS ARE FACTS.


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> so they used some fancy words and you quoted them right.OK cricinfo's writers may be biased but THE FACTS ARE FACTS.


 Are you telling me that you read the whole page?? 
u need to perform as a player first than only can imagine to be a captain..


----------



## soham (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> Are you telling me that you read the whole page??
> u need to perform as a player first than only can imagine to be a captain..



And he did. I think action speaks louder than words. Now see even after returning to the team after such a long gap, he still managed to score the highest amongst the indians.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

fine men...

we heard ur stupid comments against dada....

nw please stop...

well today in a warm up match....i guess u kno...against South africa A....the one agaist india lost a few days back...someone named saurav ganguly scored an 83....and mr sehwag and sahin were gone for 0 and 10 respectively....so it doesnt really matter wat peaple say...dada speaks for himself...and others who speak against dada after he has proved himself are ________ ...i wont use the term...jus fill in the blanks...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

DADA will always remain dada .
KUDOS to u dada.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> fine men...
> 
> we heard ur stupid comments against dada....
> 
> ...



sehwag 0 jaffer 0 sachin 10 laxman 23 dhoni 6 

Sourav 83


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

ALL SUPPORTERS OF DADA....its happy time for u ...alas dada scored...which he didnt do for such along time....so be happy ...as these moments might be few...so learn to enjoy small achivements... ...


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Hehehe.. Pathan top scored for india with 111 not out and even bhajji scored a fifty...

If people are judging a player by his performance today..then i think pathan not only out scored our "Sorrow" gone-guly(dada,if u call him),but played better than him...

Also i think this stupid attack did not excite the "legendary" sachin too much and thus decided to give the "wannabe" batsman(s) like sourav/pathan/bhajji to make some runs&name for themselves..

Also seeing dada's standard in recent times,i don't blame the media and his fans,only happy to see him score against a "B" side..coz they also know,in their hearts,what to expect from "sorrow"..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Haha, Sachin can't even score against a "B" side.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> Hehehe.. Pathan top scored for india with 111 not out and even bhajji scored a fifty...
> 
> If people are judging a player by his performance today..then i think pathan not only out scored our "Sorrow" gone-guly(dada,if u call him),but played better than him...
> 
> ...



excellent!!!!

Now i guess PATHAN is best left hander INDIA ever  produced as he out scoring dada......this the yard stick na dada supporters r using...so it is correct....


----------



## VD17 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

lol.. all those are just so pathetic lame excuses...
its sad sachin and company couldnt even score well against a 'B' team.. man.. how pathetic is that??!! lol.. goes to show what the BRAND NEW *AD-ORIENTED* SACHIN TENDULKAR & CO. our cricket team possesses.

heh.. whats even more amusing to see is sachin fanboys going blah-blah-blah over his evident miserable performance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

i must say dada played well.AND viru is still unsuccessful on and off the field .greg and dravid give him some tips


----------



## soumya (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> Hehehe.. Pathan top scored for india with 111 not out and even bhajji scored a fifty...
> 
> If people are judging a player by his performance today..then i think pathan not only out scored our "Sorrow" gone-guly(dada,if u call him),but played better than him...
> 
> ...



r u in south africa........if not, then how r u telling that Pathan played better than Sourav, sitting here in India. But articles over the whole www beg to differ........Even Sourav hater's favorite site (cricinfo).....Bhajji scored a fifty????? i guess u r suffering from amnesia!!!!
__________


			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> excellent!!!!
> 
> Now i guess PATHAN is best left hander INDIA ever  produced as he out scoring dada......this the yard stick na dada supporters r using...so it is correct....



AND..............Pathan is a bigger batsman than Sachin Tendulkar...........if i may add


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> r u in south africa........if not, then how r u telling that Pathan played better than Sourav, sitting here in India. But honestly articles over the whole www beg to differ........Bhajji scored a fifty????? i guess u r suffering from amnesia!!!!



R u in SA to negate him???

A century is always better than 50 .....so obviously he must have played well....and if he can score 100 that means ...ater initial 1.30 min the wicket must have become wasy..so do not hatch your eggs now.wait for dada to score against SA...he has to prove a point and not GREAT.....SACHIN
__________


			
				soumya said:
			
		

> r u in south africa........if not, then how r u telling that Pathan played better than Sourav, sitting here in India. But articles over the whole www beg to differ........Even Sourav hater's favorite site (cricinfo).....Bhajji scored a fifty????? i guess u r suffering from amnesia!!!!
> __________
> 
> 
> AND..............Pathan is a bigger batsman than Sachin Tendulkar...........if i may add



U can really add that....that speaks how well u know cricket and how biased a person can get....   

by u saying nothing is gona change...records r there for everone to see....
LONG LIVE GREATEST BATSMAN OF THIS ERA..SACHIN


----------



## soumya (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> R u in SA to negate him???
> 
> A century is always better than 50 .....so obviously he must have played well....and if he can score 100 that means ...ater initial 1.30 min the wicket must have become wasy..so do not hatch your eggs now.wait for dada to score against SA...he has to prove a point and not GREAT.....SACHIN



Ha ha ha.........I guess you have never played cricket...........I mean if your concept is like scoring more runs means playing better or to be precise.......scoring 28 runs more..........you need to get ur basics straight!!


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha.........I guess you have never played cricket...........I mean if your concept is like scoring more runs means playing better or to be precise.......scoring 28 runs more..........you need to get ur basics straight!!



i have already said ........be happy..learn to enjoy smaller moments..as they will be few.......lets talk on frm 15th dec....till that time enjoy....


----------



## soumya (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> i have already said ........be happy..learn to enjoy smaller moments..as they will be few.......lets talk on frm 15th dec....till that time enjoy....



CHEERS!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> i have already said ........be happy..learn to enjoy smaller moments..as they will be few.......lets talk on frm 15th dec....till that time enjoy....


lol wizrules you are too much.atleast the poor guy scored.and the best guy is rahul not tendu.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

sachin is now just a burden on team. He should retire now , else he will be thrown out. he is just in team because of what he has done in past and not coz of his present . For all to know , mostly whenever sachin scored , India lost quite in contrast to Lara who make Windies win , whenever he scores.

Dravid is my all time favorite , I love his temperament , strokes , cool attitude and just everything about him. he is reliable WALL.

Ganguly  has been the greatest captain ever for india and sachin could never take the pressure of captaincy.


----------



## reddick (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I fink 'Sharad Pawar' must b d captain  He's fit n very fast while playing


----------



## reddragon (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

whatever u say........ at least Sourav  comebacks well everytime . If he didnt score yesterday , then today Greg would turn GOD . But SG added a new twist .


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> sachin is now just a burden on team. He should retire now , else he will be thrown out. he is just in team because of what he has done in past and not coz of his present . For all to know , mostly whenever sachin scored , India lost quite in contrast to Lara who make Windies win , whenever he scores.
> 
> Dravid is my all time favorite , I love his temperament , strokes , cool attitude and just everything about him. he is reliable WALL.
> 
> Ganguly  has been the greatest captain ever for india and sachin could never take the pressure of captaincy.


Thats quite an observation i might say...when was the last time you checked ur stats....hmmm in 1990?
Sachin has 50+ centuries in india's good cause...28 centuries in odi's in which india has won,how many centuries has lara scored in odi's...hmmm 19 i think...so i believe 28(40)>19..

Also,i told ya na...this practise match is for "Wannabe" batsman like sourav/pathan/bhajji and not for greats like sachin/dravid/laxman..
__________
To be precise,lara has scored just 16 centuries in odi;s to enable WI's win against sachin's 28..

Also,plzzz don't get all-time greats like lara/sachin/gavaskar/and even dravid to defend a *"Wannabe" batsman* like Sorrow Gone-guly(or,sourav ganguly if u please)

His(dada's) batting his fit to be compared with like's of pathan/dhoni nowadays...

And what amuses me greatly...just a sec..:roll::roll::roll:..is that people have *such a high expectancy from sourav that they r happy with a fifty against a "B" side..

*And i m pretty sure such a silly match didn't excite the "great" sachin very much..so *he gave an oppurtunity to the novices like dada/pathan*..


----------



## jrkraj (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

i think still rahul is the best bcz he is a team person ready to do any thing for team . he is not like other members of team


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> *
> Ganguly  has been the greatest captain ever for india and sachin could never take the pressure of captaincy.*



All those who r SINGING praises of dada's captaincy .......have a look ...and stop ..do not use that agian

RECORDS FOR 1st 50 ODI's

COACHES-----------M W   L   NR
UNDER CHAPPEL----50 26 22   2 
UNDER WRIGHT-----50 29 20  1

*CAPTAINCY
DRAVID-------------54 27 24 3 Winning %=50.0
GANGULY----------147 76 66 5 Winning %=51.7 *

SOURCE: TOI


Can u tell me how is Dada better than Dravid...give dravid time...and if dada was GREAT CAPTAIN....*how india lost in every final???* (except NATWEST)...

did he used to forget his captaincy in finals???


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

also how on earth can you compare 5.5 yr reign to a 1.5 yr reign?

Also,all this hungama about dravid's captaincy have been done with a political intent in mind by media people who probably have been sold out to our wealty dada..

Also dada's captaincy record is because of mainly dravid/kumble.sachin/sehwag/bhajji etc etc...otherwise in my earlier post i have clear;y mentioned dada's contribution in india's win as a captain..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

okay so can anyone bring out dadas record in the first 1.5 years of his captaincy...lets see how he compares with dravid...


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Ganguly has better leadership qualities so my vote goes to Ganguly


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> OK. So stupid attacks doesnt excite Sachin and he doesnt score runs against them. I can live with that. It sometimes happens with great players. But what about crunch situations?
> Sachin fails to motivate himself in less important matches (according to you), but he is also a chocker. When the big game (finals) comes, he just chokes and fails to perform. Since, that century against Australia in Sharjah, his performance in cruicial matches has been terrible. Yes, he is still a better batsman than Sourav and Sehwag, but he needs to start performing now. Every player needs to proove himself, even if its Sachin. He will have to be dropped if he continues to do badly.
> 
> You are totally out of your minds. Clubbing the likes of Pathan and Harbhajan with Sourav? I dont need to say anything more.



I will not take dada's record into account...thats ur work as ur his fan...i will give u record of batsemen whom i and world rate highly......

*ODI

Won Chasing Target*

Sachin- 101 4397 134 58.62 13 23

Dravid- 72 2124 109* 49.39 2 19

Ponting- 77 2670 124* 53.40 4 17



*In Quater Finals*

Sachin- 3 210 141 70.00 1 0

Dravid- 2 57 48 28.50 0 0 

Ponting- 3 118 46 39.33 0 0 



*In Semi Finals*

Sachin- 7 232 83 33.14 0 2 

Dravid- 4 28 58 42.66 0 1

Ponting-5 71 37 14.20 0 0



*In Finals*

Sachin - 36 1487 134 47.96 4 9

Dravid- 23 690 103* 34.50 1 3

Ponting- 33 1217 140* 45.07 2 6



*All Finals*

Sachin- 47 1954 141 46.52 5 11 

Dravid- 30 943 103* 37.72 1 5

Ponting- 41 1406 140* 40.17 2 6 



*In Series Won*

Sachin- 127 5548 186* 51.37 19 26 

Dravid- 76 2645 153 42.66 2 22 

Ponting- 177 7245 145 47.98 18 45 





*In Test *

100's in Tests India Won - 12

100's in Tests India Lost - 8

100's in Test Drawn - 15



Holds the record of maxium number of 100's for loosing team...That means a lone warrior..Thats why once Indian Cricket Team was called as ONE MAN ARMY!!!! 


Often said Sachin gets fail at crunch situation...Well 1st we must admit that when Sachin on the crease Win is sure...As soon Sachin gets out..the situation becomes crunchy!!! Sachin is out,now who will win match for us??  No one sure who will win match for them... 

So bcoz of this thing Teams targets Sachin as the most precious wicket...

Nasser Hussain introduced Negative lines for Sachin Tendulkar to stop the flow of runs when he is on wicket!!! 

Local umpires also involved some times to help their team against Sachin Tendulkar,espeically Australians! 

Some incidents striking in my mind...I think Sachin is the player who got out maximum numbers of times bcoz of bad or wrong decision by Umpires..I m producing those incidents only which I remember,there may be many other too 





1. 92 - out of a NO ball from Frankline Rose against West Indies in 1997 at Bridgetown..Remember India lost the test just by 38 runs..U can just imagine how much that bad decision effected the result of the match!!! 



2. 83 - Out of a NO ball again..[don't remember the bowler] last test in WestIndies in 1997.Draw Test.



3. 67- LBW off Crains..last test against NewZealand in 1999, was not out coz the ball pitched outside the legstump.Match Drawn



4. 61 - caught at forward shortleg,bowler Shane Warne.against Australia at Adelaide in 1999.. the ball touched the thigh pads and Umpire Darel Harper gave him out.. India were 107 for 4 when Ganguly joined Sachin and they put on 108 runs for the 5th wicket..



5. 0 - LBW bowler Macgrath..against Australia at Adelaide in 1999,same test, nothing more to say..Everyone remember that FOOLISH decision 



6. 52 - LBW bowler Shane Warne,Umpire David Shepherd,against Australia at Melbourne in 1999, were chasing 356 as a target on the fourth day. 



7. 45 - LBW bowler Macgrath,UmpireIan Robinson,against Australia at Sydney in 2000, the ball seemed to hit him too high and was going on leg stump, In that very over,Tendulkar had pulled a short one from Macgrath for two,and hooked the next two for boundaries,and a ball later punched the fast bowler back past him for the 3rd four of the over 



8. 16 - caught behind off Waqar Younis,against Pakistan at Perth in 2000, it was must win situation for India to qualify in the final , scored 16 runs of 9 balls,hitted 3 fours in one over of Waqar Younis and 1 off Wasim Akram on the fastest pitch of the world,India were chasing 260 odd runs... 



9. 0 - LBW bowler Gillespie,Umpire Bucknor,against Australia at Brisbane in 2003 funny thing is that the bowler not applead for the LBW... MR.Bucknor gave the decision of his own



10. 0 - caught behind off Lee,against Australia at Melbourne in 2003,ball touched the thigh pads and umpire given him out. 





11. 54 - caught behind,Umpire Bucknor,against Pakistan at Kolkata in 2005, I think we all seen that decison, theball was not near to his pad,gloves,helmet,arm.. no where... 



There may be so many other incident like this...Teams like Australia taking help from the umpires to stop Tendulkar... the 1999-2000 tour of Australia proves it.. 



And the last thing is that Sachin played 11 years [1989-2000] in the era where his own team mates involved in match fixing.. So despite of his brilliant knocks we failed to win the match just bcoz others not contirbuting..Yuo can win ODI's just wid ur own batting but u can't win test matches wid one innings bcoz test played for 5 days its a 4 inning game..Still Tendulkar's record in this era is Awesome.


----------



## soham (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

To all ganguly haters: I really feel sorry for you guys. Ganguly has hit the hammer on your heads. So you people have gone crazy. Some coments made by these guys are so stupid it makes me feel they have a head full of dung. Come-on guys get a life and start appretiating the truth.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soham said:
			
		

> To all ganguly haters: I really feel sorry for you guys. Ganguly has hit the hammer on your heads. So you people have gone crazy. Some coments made by these guys are so stupid it makes me feel they have a head full of dung. Come-on guys get a life and start appretiating the truth.



SAME TO U


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

A bit offtopic I suppose....but posted this to lighten the mood on this thread: 

1.LAXMAN:  
available@home-only.com  

 2.GANGULY:  
nowdays@no_use.com   

 3.KUMBLE:  
only@test_match.com  

 4.SACHIN:  
admitted@hospital.com  

 5.KAIF:  
good@for_nothing.com   

 6.SEHWAG:  
consistently@out_of_form.com 

 7.DRAVID:  
stick@crease_like_fevicol.com  

 8.PATHAN:  
takewickets@only_with_keyna.com   

 9. GREG CHAPPELL  
only_experiment@noresult.com  

 10. Munaf Patel  
only_line&length@nospeed.com  

 11.Harbhajan Singh  
no_spinpitch@nowicket.com  

 12. Suresh Raina  
why_i_am_there@god_knows.com


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> I will not take dada's record into account...thats ur work as ur his fan...i will give u record of batsemen whom i and world rate highly......
> 
> *ODI*
> 
> ...


What a stat dude! if people favouring sorrow(i mean sourav),know english and maths,they should keep quiet after reading those numbers..

@indyan,
dude it seems you understand what you want to and generalise it..My comments regarding "stupid attacks" referred only to this "Practise Match"...
And a comment on one "practise" game cannot be generalised for international matches,if you get it?!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for motivation against "stupid" attacks goes,dada is the most motivated player when it comes to kenya/bangladesh/zimbabwe...
Coz that where his last centuries as captain&player have come from...


----------



## soumya (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> Hehehe.. Pathan top scored for india with 111 not out and even bhajji scored a fifty...
> 
> If people are judging a player by his performance today..then i think pathan not only out scored our "Sorrow" gone-guly(dada,if u call him),but played better than him...
> 
> ...



I sincerely hope that you are wrong. If you are correct then Sachin should be kicked out the team. He is not bigger than Team India!! 
__________


			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> okay so can anyone bring out dadas record in the first 1.5 years of his captaincy...lets see how he compares with dravid...



Captaincy record    Mts Won Lost NR Won% Lost% 

Dravid                          53 27 23 3 50.94 43.39 

Ganguly after 53 matches 53 27 26 0 50.94 49.06 

Performance with the bat:    Mts Inns NO Runs Hs Avg SR 100 50 0 

Dravid                           53 52 7 1823 105 40.51 72.97 2 16 3 

Ganguly after 53 matches 53 52 5 2199 144 46.79 77.78 7 12 2 

Ganguly Fan's rejoice. He doesn't only have a better captainship record but a much better batting record than the wannabe oneday player!


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> I sincerely hope that you are wrong. If you are correct then Sachin should be kicked out the team. He is not bigger than Team India!!
> __________
> 
> 
> ...



If win % is same how is he better???
the better batting record is due to dada being in form and dravid been out of touch at the moment. Evrry misunderstanding will be sorted out very soon.

can u please post for TEST also...or u avioded that one???


----------



## soumya (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

The Master out for 10 and the Prince out  for a duck  Lets wait till 15th december!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> If win % is same how is he better???
> the better batting record is due to dada being in form and dravid been out of touch at the moment. Evrry misunderstanding will be sorted out very soon.
> 
> can u please post for TEST also...or u avioded that one???



here is the test record again which was AVOIDED
Tests Inns NO Runs Hs Avg sR 100 50 0
Ganguly 49 75 7 2561 144 37.66 50.75 5 13 4
Dravid 17 30 5 1293 146 51.72 40.70 3 8 1
Ganguly 17 28 4 688 98 28.67 48.18 0 3 2
after 17 games.
lol pretty numbers.

DADA GOT A ZERO.the sa bowlers had enough of him.and tenduman has really grown old.You all know about poor viru's case  
__________


			
				soumya said:
			
		

> The Master out for 10 and the Prince out  for a duck  Lets wait till 15th december!



are you calling viru the master?VIRU-10
                                          tendu-12


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> here is the test record again which was AVOIDED
> Tests Inns NO Runs Hs Avg sR 100 50 0
> Ganguly 49 75 7 2561 144 *37.66* 50.75 5 13 4
> Dravid 17 30 5 1293 146 *51.72* 40.70 3 8 1
> ...





DOODH KA DOODH ...AUR PAANI KA PAANI.......   

so avoided numbers r out....

aur KOI HAIN KYA STATS LEKAR....AAOOO ....(JUST SAW HINDI FLICK starring dharam paaji.... )


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Hehehe...the sun has broken through and has brought with it truth!

finally sourav ganguly has shown his true talent and has made a magnificent....oooops...0 of two balls..

Well after one performance everyone said dada is back...and now after this latest performance what do we say?,ya ya..*it was a fluke*(score of 83)
__________
Bye,Bye sorrow gone-guly.....ur bluff is over..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

u all saurav haters should be happy that saurav has given u a chance to rejoice.... he is very large hearted thats y he does not want ne one to cry over his overwhelming form...i kno u all west indians and south indians must be depressed by sauravs grand return...i advice u to go to psychiatrist before the 15th...else it would be too late...think over it...and thank dada..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> Ganguly has better leadership qualities so my vote goes to Ganguly


Yes.
ganguly is the most successful captain India has ever produced , then come Azhar , then kapil.
 comparing ganguly with pathan and bhajji is just so stupid.


----------



## royal (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Well one thing one must agree to...and that is dada might be the worst Indian batsman ever, dada might score zero in all the remaining matches but this man is a fighter...you gotta give him that. Anil Kumble is another such person . No matter whatever the odds are they never give in and thats a very rare trend among Indian sportmen, let alone cricketers  

And for the sake of India, lets hope dada *continues* to score and Sachin is finally *motivated* and *excited* to perform...we can take on anyone the day these two perform together.  Would not we all like to see that ?


----------



## dpd_2006 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Yes.
> ganguly is the most successful captain India has ever produced , then come Azhar , then kapil.
> comparing ganguly with pathan and bhajji is just so stupid.



100% correct, there is none except Sourav


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> Well one thing one must agree to...and that is dada might be the worst Indian batsman ever, dada might score zero in all the remaining matches but this man is a fighter...you gotta give him that. Anil Kumble is another such person . No matter whatever the odds are they never give in and thats a very rare trend among Indian sportmen, let alone cricketers
> 
> And for the sake of India, lets hope dada *continues* to score and Sachin is finally *motivated* and *excited* to perform...we can take on anyone the day these two perform together.  Would not we all like to see that ?


add dravid to sourav+sachin to perform well...last time they fired together was in england in 2002...hope the "big" two(sachin+dravid)+dada do well..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				LegendKiller said:
			
		

> add dravid to sourav+sachin to perform well...last time they fired together was in england in 2002...hope the "big" two(sachin+dravid)+dada do well..



what about our bald boy?


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> what about our bald boy?


he will continue to remain in all spheres...one feels..


----------



## reddragon (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Anyway one great point for Sourav is He speaks english tremendously well . Afterall he is from St. Xaviers Cal . he he he . Thats why he is that much succesful . In Academic matter the other indian current players have no match for sourav .
well why I am telling about academic qualification of Sourav ? because there is comparison in captaincy with many other players .. A captain should have diverse quality. Not only his experience/living-city/run matters


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> This is Sachins record in finals, since 1999
> 
> *img184.imageshack.us/img184/8702/sachinsc3.jpg
> 
> ...




So that proves how imp SACHIN is..he plays and makes INDIA reach final.....and when he doesnt plays well...INDIA cannot win....  


And out of these 13 india haev won just one.....

SO now everyone KNows y india didnt win in 13 finals under dada's captaincy.....how dependent was dada on SACHIN THE GREAT....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

yes anil is highly educated and is a very intelligent person.while tendu is tenth fail. it dosnt make much difference though.


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> So that proves how imp SACHIN is..he plays and makes INDIA reach final.....and when he doesnt plays well...INDIA cannot win....
> 
> 
> And out of these 13 india haev won just one.....
> ...


 so why is india not winning now ... sachin is still in the team .... the change that has affected the team is the captain .... ganguly brough the fighting spirit in the team .... but now with dravid being so submissive greg is pulling the strings and all the players are like lost


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> yes anil is highly educated and is a very intelligent person.while tendu is tenth fail. it dosnt make much difference though.



Alright, Education mein sports quota hota hai, ab se Sports mein bhi ek education quota hua karega

ROTFL*www.techhelpers.net/e4u/comp/comp11.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

i remember an instance about our baldy opener.you remember,in pakistan on a
dead pitch sehwag and rahul were on the verge of breaking the highest partnership record for 1st wicket(413) and viru as always played a stupid shot to get out.After that he was asked if he knew he was so close to that record which was set up by Pankaj Roy and Vinoo Mankad.
guess what "mr. unsuccessful on bed" said in reply-

WHO WERE these Pankaj Roy and Vinoo Mankad guys ?

so much for respect of cricket heritage.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I too voted Ganguly.


----------



## sailesh.psg (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Rahul is a puppet in Chappels hand..Ganguly is an really agressive person ..he fits the best as captain


----------



## overclocker (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I want to mention u again that captancey is not a similar job like batting nd Rahul Dravid is far behind frm him(S.G).. so no doubt my vote goes for Sourav Ganguly.


----------



## sarandigit (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> i mean i like dravid but do you really go by the icc awards :0



awards are meant 2 b given 4 the best. theres no doubt tat i have full faith in icc awards. there has been no discrepency in these awards so far.


----------



## debasish (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

it is unarguably ...saurav ganguly!


----------



## shakshy (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I have my sympathy for Saurav, but his time is out now. He can't perform so he has to get out.


----------



## reddragon (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

get lost u all knowItAll...he is now the topscorer 51*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Dada still rules.


----------



## soumya (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

All hail King Sourav........GO BACK Dravid!


----------



## godling (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

ABFYTAGH. 

Yeah, that's for all Ganguly haters.

Take that.

(But I'm doubtful that you all will be able to decode that, since
the your decision of selecting Dravid as a captain is itself a
reflection of your mental state)

Dada supporters, please ignore my post.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

SOURAV IS WAS AND EVER BE BE THE BEST>>> he is best


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Ohhh...where are those people who were shouting the following:

1-Dada cannot play short pitched bowling.
2-Dada will get chin music and get out without scoring much, 200% sure???!!! He will show his true colours by scoring 0. No ability to play genuine fast bowling with 3 slips and gully waiting.haha....8)
3-Dada does not bring team spirit to the team.:O
4-Dada's time is over. Suresh Raina is a better player than him.:O
5-Dada is not a good fielder. He will misfield frequently. His running between wickets is bad.

I am not able to remember much more useless talk. Need we say more about the "sorrow-gone-ganguly"?

When Royal Bengal Tiger roars, all else listen. All hail Sourav Ganguli!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Ohhh...where are those people who were shouting the following:
> 
> 1-Dada cannot play short pitched bowling.
> 2-Dada will get chin music and get out without scoring much, 200% sure???!!! He will show his true colours by scoring 0. No ability to play genuine fast bowling with 3 slips and gully waiting.haha....8)
> ...



thx forthe points.i will use them against dhoni and viru


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				reddragon said:
			
		

> get lost u all knowItAll...he is now the topscorer 51*



THREAD TOPIC:Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.

DISCUSSION : Should ganguly be made a captian

MY VIEW:
All sorrow gone fans stop his 51 trumpet...  
If u have to go by that method of naming captian who scores high runs then VVS should be captian 

Dravid is doing very good job....he has won us away series in WI which came after long time...and now great triump in SA....

Which even great leader haev not achived


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I voted for dravid.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Ohhh...where are those people who were shouting the following:
> 
> 1-Dada cannot play short pitched bowling.
> 2-Dada will get chin music and get out without scoring much, 200% sure???!!! He will show his true colours by scoring 0. No ability to play genuine fast bowling with 3 slips and gully waiting.haha....8)
> ...



*--------------------TRUE----------------------*

Good u haev accpeted that


----------



## mail2and (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I was one of the critics of Saurav Ganguly because his attitude was bad. He didn't run the singles, didn't have the determination to stay at the wicket, didn't concentrate too much.

However, he has completely changed. We can see the change; he ran quick singles, concentrated hard, showed great determination, and proved that he is a fighter.

Even before I have said this, and I'll say it again: Ganguly is a better captain than Dravid. He didn't deserve a place earlier because of his attitude, but now he does deserve a place.

And if he is in the side, he should be the captain. Dravid is a great captain, but Ganguly is better.

However, Ganguly should prove his mettle in the forthcoming matches, too.

I didn't vote as I felt it's too early to say whether Ganguly is indeed back.


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

if Saurav is again made captain, he will again score the 0,1, 0,0, etc


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> *--------------------TRUE----------------------*
> 
> Good u haev accpeted that



I think some people are having trouble understanding plain and simple english. I asked "where are those people who were shouting the following?". In which language I have to make these people understand? I suppose English is the most widely used language in the whole world.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> I was one of the critics of Saurav Ganguly because his attitude was bad. He didn't run the singles, didn't have the determination to stay at the wicket, didn't concentrate too much.
> 
> However, he has completely changed. We can see the change; he ran quick singles, concentrated hard, showed great determination, and proved that he is a fighter.
> 
> ...



If saurav would had not been dropped would he have changed his attitude towards the game???
See i also accept he is good batsmen...but after some time in captiancy he took his place for granted.....he thought he was irreplaceable as captain....and hence his outster was needed...u cannot compare both captian...DRAVID is TRUE LEADER WHO LEADS TEAM MENBERS WITH EXAMPLE....Ganguly cannot be made again captian as he will not have respect of team members as DRAVID has..

@digitized
*"I suppose English is the most widely used language in the whole world."*

I guess u have habit of writting wrong info every time u post...
1st => chinese
2nd => Spanish
3rd=> English   
get ur FACTS right...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

I guess some people are just impossible.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_language

What I actually meant was "English is the most widely taught and understood language in the world" (quote from the above page).


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I guess some people are just impossible.
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_language
> 
> What I actually meant was "English is the most widely taught and understood language in the world" (quote from the above page).



So what u mean ...mean it before...be sure what u wanna say..do not twist and turn the sentences...tom u will say u were not supporting sorrow gone also..will get some other excuse 

Now the LINK u have given..go there...press the ranking button..and voila u get the ranking...and check rank of ENGLISH...and come back with new explaination..and agian justify ur point as u do with dada...

*spoken-used-taught-understood everything is same dude......*
One more for ur brain...
MOST SPOKEN LANGUAGES
*www.krysstal.com/spoken.html


----------



## royal (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> See i also accept he is good batsmen...but after some time in captiancy he took his place for granted.....he thought he was irreplaceable as captain....and hence his outster was needed



You are probably correct but then some other greats also think they are irreplacable 



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> DRAVID is TRUE LEADER WHO LEADS TEAM MENBERS WITH EXAMPLE



No offence meant, but how can a puppet be a *true leader* ?


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> How can a puppet be a *true leader* ?



If a puppet is giving me victories like WI test series and now 1st ever in SA ..then i am happy with puppet also


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

make it sticky it will go on for ever (atleast till dada's retirement)


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

i think there is no difference in Dravid & Ganguly both started their carrier in same match and i think Dravid is much better Batsmen , Fielder and Captain


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Off topic but interesting, people's choice for the 2nd test:

Source:*egroups.rediff.com/cgi-bin/cricket...n&p10=on&p8=on&p5=on&p4=on&p6=on&p1=on&p3=on&

Most voted players 
1 Sourav Ganguly 78422 
2 Zaheer Khan 77328 
3 Gautam Gambhir 70631 
4 Irfan Pathan 70141 
5 VVS Laxman 65859 
6 Anil Kumble 65641 
7 Sachin Tendulkar 65460 
8 Munaf Patel 64629 
9 VRV Singh 57716 
10 Harbhajan Singh 57033 
11 S Sreesanth 53660 
12 M S Dhoni 52641 
13 Rahul Dravid 38960 
14 Virender Sehwag 34379 
15 Dinesh Karthik 17409 
16 Wasim Jaffer 5722 

And selection can be made here:*specials.rediff.com/cricket/2006/dec/19select.htm


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Off topic but interesting, people's choice for the 2nd test:
> 
> Source:*egroups.rediff.com/cgi-bin/cricket...n&p10=on&p8=on&p5=on&p4=on&p6=on&p1=on&p3=on&
> 
> ...



THIS HAPPENS ONLY IN INDIA...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Some people here are not Indian, it seems...


----------



## sanddy (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

lets try the aussies way RAHUL d ODI captain and let GANGULY be the TEST captain,but let both of them play both the versions of the game


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Some people here are not Indian, it seems...



ANY SENSE WRITING THIS ????...



			
				sanddy said:
			
		

> lets try the aussies way RAHUL d ODI captain and let GANGULY be the TEST captain,but let both of them play both the versions of the game



RAHUL will be better captian for test .....and if and if BCCI decide to make ganguly captian(which will never ever happen now)...then he should be ODI captian


----------



## royal (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> If a puppet is giving me victories like WI test series and now 1st ever in SA ..then i am happy with puppet also



But it was only after Sourabh came in the team that it looked like "Team India" again  Dravid had little to do with boosting the team's morale. Visibly both Dravid and Greg were greatly relieved to find that the boys finally started acting confident again. IMHO, Dravid is a great batsman but as regards captaincy, he is way behind Sourabh.However this my personal opinion and not meant to hurt other's feelings.


----------



## soham (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> THIS HAPPENS ONLY IN INDIA...



Now what on earth do you mean by this. Do you mean to say that all the hundreds and thousands of indians who have voted are fools.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

kinda..yes,this shows in our government and all.


----------



## soham (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Then you will now say that you are ashamed to call yourself an Indian. A good suggestion to you: I heard that Pervez Musharaf is recruiting new soldiers into the Pakistani Defence. You may apply.
__________
I must have expected this answer from you saurav haters. You people have got nothing more to say. Especially when Saurav is working hard even in the days off on his batting and making his impact on the field and crouch potatos like virender sehwag are taking their places for granted and enjoying south africa.


----------



## soumya (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

Some people are still failing to realise that Rahul Dravid is still in the Indian Team because of Sourav ; I remeber that when Sourav first took the captainship, selectors were thinking about kicking Dravid out of the ODI team, but it was Sourav who put the wicket keeper's gloves on Dravid's hands, and kept him in the team as wicket keeper batsman!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soham said:
			
		

> Then you will now say that you are ashamed to call yourself an Indian. A good suggestion to you: I heard that Pervez Musharaf is recruiting new soldiers into the Pakistani Defence. You may apply.
> __________
> I must have expected this answer from you saurav haters. You people have got nothing more to say. Especially when Saurav is working hard even in the days off on his batting and making his impact on the field and crouch potatos like virender sehwag are taking their places for granted and enjoying south africa.



DO YOU DISAGREE that we are the people who send corrupt leaders in assemblys and parliament.


----------



## beatle555 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

rahul should be wise captian
and
ganguly should be the captian ever-atleat unti 2020


----------



## harikatt (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

yes great


----------



## soham (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> DO YOU DISAGREE that we are the people who send corrupt leaders in assemblys and parliament.


Cricket is no politics. In politics people do elect corrupt politicians but only when they find that this politicians are doing something good or presuming to do something good. Cricket doesnt affect your personal life nor are you benifited from it. The voters who voted for saurav werent under any sort of political influence nor did saurav do them any good. It was only there opinion. These votes sometimes may show the true picture and sometimes not. You cannot just say that evewryone is corrupt nor can you say that everyone is just. i HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND MY POINT.
__________
Sehwag out on the first ball. And still they say he should be given a chance. Havent got anything more to say.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*

It is not about cricket it is about the fact that i said this shows in our democarcy not IN THIS POLL and you disagreed.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				soham said:
			
		

> *Cricket is no politics. *



Till this time i was reading sorrow gone was out team due to politics


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Till this time i was reading sorrow gone was out team due to politics


laughed my ass out of chair.this is called hittin the nail on its head.
__________
 somebody has just -ve repped me WITHOUT any reason.mods and whatever please see everyone tells why they are -ve repping someone.particularly if he hasnt done something wrong.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sourav Ganguly should be the captain of the Indian Team.*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> laughed my ass out of chair.this is called hittin the nail on its head.YOU RULE MAN
> __________
> somebody has just -ve repped me WITHOUT any reason.mods and whatever please see everyone tells why they are -ve repping someone.particularly if he hasnt done something wrong.



THIS IS DOEN BY SORROW GONE SUPPORTERS...HAPPENED WITH ME TWICE>>AND I KNOW WHO HAS DOEN IT...JUST MAIL THAT SCREENY TO MODS AND DIGIT ADMIN..AND WAIT FOR ACTION TO BE TAKEN..I AM WAITING


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 27, 2006)

This debate is going on in Orkut in the SG community. So friends, give your views.

My opinion is the same with the thread starter in Orkut.

This is an interesting debate, we all know sachin dropped Ashwell Prince on 41, who then went on to make a century n get South Africa to a strong position.

What would have happened if Sourav had dropped the same batsman and then the batsmen would have gone on to make a century and put his team to a strong position?

Come on Friends, pour in your thoughts.

My personal thought is that DADA would have been critised to the core and held solely responsible for any debacle (if any) in the match. And then he would have been dropped in the next match by GC-RD combo. and never given a chance again, and players like Jaffer (from Pawar's state) and Sehwag will get countless chances.

I also think as Sachin dropped it, the catch was the hardest in decades, but if Sourav dropped it, then there could not have been a simpler chance.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Sachin Dropped Prince on 41 - What if Dada had?*

I see no reason why this needs to be posted as a new thread. I'm merging this with the other thread in Fight Club.

Edit: Threads Merged


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

i have no bad feelings for anyone.I want everyone to know i m not a dada hater 
i m just putting forward what i think.if you disagree just post it and we can converse it.Why negetive rep me without a reason?


----------



## soham (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah there's no needof negative repping. Its just a debate.
vimal_mehrotra : you may not be a saurav hater but there are other members who are and they try to put forward their word in whatever way possible whether justified or not.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

i need to know who -ve repped me and most importantly why?i will not rep him in return i just wanna know why?
BTW.what was viru's score today?
Yeah i remember *0*


----------



## royal (Dec 28, 2006)

people please do not -ve rep others, whatever their views may be, unless that person makes any personal or racist comment.  

Fight club is not why we are in digit forum ... we are here primarily because we all are like minded techies


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 28, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> people please do not -ve rep others, whatever their views may be, unless that person makes any personal or racist comment.
> 
> Fight club is not why we are in digit forum ... we are here primarily because we all are like minded techies



ha.. ha... well said.

totally support u .


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 28, 2006)

SORROW GONE BACK WITH BANG....    wrt  second test 1st innings score...yet make him captain...common he motivates others with such scores 

i do not expect a post frm dada supporter till next inning....

All going gaga over 51...forgetting sachin also had scored 44 in same innings when position was 14 for 2...

Now what motivational innings he has played...

i will not talk abt sehwag as this thread is not meant for that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2006)

all you sehwag haters take this-he has shown an improvement of 8 runs YES 8 runs from 1st innings.take that in your face.
LOVE U VIRU. LAGA REH TU.


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

sure,
dravid and greg chapple have lost enough matches to be removed from captainship, and coach..........
saurav has taken this team to the world cup finals,
i will not be surprised, if this team under dravid, is kicked from world cup, in the first round.........
saurav is the best ever test captain for india.....................


after a 4-0 down in the one days, comming from the champions trophy kicked out, in our home grounds, this team of greg chapple is almost a waste.........

and for the experments of making irfan pathan batsman, yes irfan is scoring centuries and is out of the team, greg chapple as wasted this team india.......and it will take again another 5 years of captainship for ganguly to get this team win matches........but you won't get another saurav, so make saurav ganguly captain, and let team india win some matches again.........


----------



## NahSoR (Jan 1, 2007)

Guys please stop watching those damn fools who we call as Team India, dont waste your time on Cricket. None of those spineless guys know how to lead (sorry to say) All they know is how to Pose for the camera. 

If you think im an idiot for sayin these 'unpatriotic' things shoot me. I couldnt care less.    

Please close this foolish topic...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah lets watch EPL.


----------



## NahSoR (Jan 4, 2007)

And Tennis Opens (NOTE: I hate Sania too)


----------



## soumya (Jan 5, 2007)

DADA is the highest Indian run getter in South Africa. TAKE THAT dada haters!!!!  :d


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2007)

hey what was all that drama of 6 minutes holdup all about.The management could well  have got dada timed out if sa had appealed
__________


			
				soumya said:
			
		

> :d


hey dude put it like this : p(no space) p instead of d(common mistake).it means you are touching your nose with your tongue.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 5, 2007)

soumya said:
			
		

> DADA is the highest Indian run getter in South Africa. TAKE THAT dada haters!!!!  :d



so does that mean he should be made captian??


----------



## soumya (Jan 5, 2007)

hey dude put it like this : p(no space) p instead of d(common mistake).it means you are touching your nose with your tongue.[/QUOTE] 

SO WHAT!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2007)

just correcting.


----------



## soumya (Jan 5, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> so does that mean he should be made captian??



He has proved a point and a player should score runs to be the captain of a team!


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 5, 2007)

soumya said:
			
		

> He has proved a point and a player should score runs to be the captain of a team!



so that is only i am asking 'SHOULD HE ' or 'SHOULD HE NOT'...take a stand


----------



## soumya (Jan 5, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> just correcting.



thx man...i appreciate!


----------



## alok4best (Jan 6, 2007)

If performance is a metric u need to fire Sehwag and Dravid out of the team right now...Both did nothing else than getting out cheaply every time they went out to bat this tour...On which ground did they sent Pathan Back..wat if he did bowl well.he cud have served well as an opener in place of Sehwag..afterall he was the only one to get a century on this tour b4 jaffer...I think the coach is the reason for all this debacle...first throw him out...rest all will fall into place then..


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 10, 2007)

saurav captain, well there is a possibility for this now.

dravid if dose not performs well, then he will have to retire, else kicked out!
sachin has agreed that he is old and should retire as well.

then shevag almost ready to be kicked now, there are full chances for this to happen.

after all this, who is left to be made captain, saurav! ofcorce, the man in form saurav, so this is clear that saurav will get his captaincy sooner than later.

still i think, world cup is going to be lead by dravid. but if india is out in the first round, then am sure that dravid have to leave the captainship after that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2007)

Dravid may be removed(he should be as he is not clever enough) from captainship but he will not be kicked out of the team.He is still the best batsman
in the side.He is not performing according to his standards just for some time(In those times too he is contributing ex.46 in last test).So,no question about his place in the team,atleast for an year or so.


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 10, 2007)

Till..team team is winning..
i dun care who is the captain..


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 10, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> in the side.He is not performing according to his standards just for some time(In those times too he is contributing ex.46 in last test).So,no question about his place in the team,atleast for an year or so.


 
can't say, life in cricket changes quick. you never know, if he get's another poor series, then chances are that he will be removed as well.

it is clear that dravid is not a good captain. but he is a good batsman. but if you take his last series, 46 is enough to remove dravid. if he makes such poor innings like 5 and 11 as he scored, he will be removed!

sachin scored runs, but is still not apreciated, and people are still against him, in no time dravid will face the music also. 

anyone needs to score runs to stay in the team. let is be dravid or sachin.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 10, 2007)

digg_digit_digital said:
			
		

> can't say, life in cricket changes quick. you never know, if he get's another poor series, then chances are that he will be removed as well.
> 
> it is clear that dravid is not a good captain. but he is a good batsman. but if you take his last series, 46 is enough to remove dravid. if he makes such poor innings like 5 and 11 as he scored, he will be removed!
> 
> ...



u left the sentence incomplete...i will complete it 

or ganguly 

ganguly has just started to score now..lets see how long he can maintian it....
which he had not done for 18months...and the 2 mentioned by u r failing in few matches ..not 18 months...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2007)

digg_digit_digital said:
			
		

> can't say, life in cricket changes quick. you never know, if he get's another poor series, then chances are that he will be removed as well.
> 
> it is clear that dravid is not a good captain. but he is a good batsman. but if you take his last series, 46 is enough to remove dravid. if he makes such poor innings like 5 and 11 as he scored, he will be removed!
> 
> ...


Saurav was kept in the team without performing for two years,sehwag is "in bad form" from two and a half years.These cases are known as lack of professionalism.Rahul is a true professional and will surely work to improve his
form.Kick him out if he does not perform for one season.But if he has not performed for 2-3 months,give him time.Also keep in mind that you are not Australia,full of consistent batsmen scoring 150 per match.


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 10, 2007)

DADA was not scoring when he dropped now he started scoring.
I think he should be back to captaincy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2007)

^^still too early.Only 3 matches played.That too were test matches.


----------



## Stick (Jan 11, 2007)

JhonCena said:
			
		

> DADA was not scoring when he dropped now he started scoring.
> I think he should be back to captaincy



Wait wait,

He knows that if he didn't score well, every one there is ready to drop him so for him every match is "Karo ya Maro" and he did well.

I think each and every Indian player should be throguh out if he didn't perform well and than every one will play at his level best and we soon become WORLDS BEST TEAM like Australia!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Wait wait,
> 
> and we soon become WORLDS BEST TEAM like Australia!


what can i say


----------



## karnivore (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey, whats with Tendla. I guess he realized that he might get kicked out of the team. Probably thats why he has excepted the role of deputy. Tht way he can be closer to captaincy, and in the words of Ravi Shastri, "when u r out of form its best to be the captain, so nobody can throw u out of the team"..........of course not in India [and if ur name is not Saurav].

I can think of no other explanation to his sudden change of heart.  Man even he is scared of loosing his place in the team.


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 16, 2007)

*if sachin dose not make runs then he will be kicked*

vice captain or not, low scores won't help anyone!


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 29, 2007)

*www.geocities.com/hackandkill0/photo/great_saurav_ganguly.jpg

saurav should be the captain of indian cricket team.


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 30, 2007)

If he is in the squad, he and only he (among the present players) should be the captain. I think he has this leadership quality in-born. No other can handle the job as boldly and technically like him.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 30, 2007)

if India Want 2 Win So Ganguly Should Be The Captain.when Ganguly was captain india wins lot of match he no very well how tech cal  the player


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 30, 2007)

Tapomay said:
			
		

> If he is in the squad, he and only he (among the present players) should be the captain. I think he has this leadership quality in-born. No other can handle the job as boldly and technically like him.


 
excatly!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 2, 2007)

Saurav was been under a conspiracy made by others.. after that also he cameback with strike and did thunders in his job... HE is always the best and should be the captain of indian cricket team. 

Then only india can win world cup..

NOW, if anyone noticed that as happens in world cups or near by Sachin is retaining his form back and he is trying to captain indian side... but he was not playing 1 week ago also... coz he dont want to play ... he wants to rest and make records..

Now in West-indies series .. GANGULY played only three matches.. and sachin played all four... if Ganguly wuld have played all four he would be the man of the match... but he was dropped.... WHY ???  Sachin and dravid left the field for last 5 overs in the last match coz they knew that sachin gonna be the man of the series... WHAT HE DID IN THE FULL SERIES NOTHING... then also he is the best WHY ???

I THINK HE(SACHIN) SHOULD BE THROWN out OF INDIAN TEAM ???


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 2, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> Saurav was been under a conspiracy made by others.. after that also he cameback with strike and did thunders in his job... HE is always the best and should be the captain of indian cricket team.
> 
> Then only india can win world cup..
> 
> ...



If *IGNORANCE IS BLISS* they forgot to add  words *NOT ALWAYS *  ....

Ya man really what he did in full series nothing... a hundred, a fifty , few wickets with bowling..bas...i wonder y is he in cricket ..he should be playing soccer because all these tasks r not required in cricket.....aree i guess he was man of match and man of the series as he close to pawar and dilip V.....or i guess he must have bought them....i also feel that as he is close to lara he must have planned with them where to bowl to him so that he can score runs and also take few wickets....waise bhi kise jarurat hian in sabki.....dada hian na ONE MAN ARMY.....he can do everything.....i fail to understand what dravid and sachin is doing in indian team....just not contributing ...yet people call them genuis ...master blaster ....and wall.....are these all people senseless...comeon cricket lovers...support true  leader and best left hander of all time....forget all others....what if he could not bat for 2 years ...that was conspiracy....dravid used to go in opposition team meeting to tell abt ganguly weaknesses......and to take away his captaincy remaining 10 players would not perform delibrately......y all of u support other players.....support dada.... 

waise when was last time dada scored a hundred (both ODI and test) and agianst whom??? i support dada ha....just asking because i have weak memory esp if has just happened recently...very recently..... aha just getting some recent memory it was in 2002-03 kaha jada time hua hian ab 2007 chalu hian for great batsmen that much gap is allowed..he will hit 100 in every WC match..last one was also in WC  ...common dada ...waise i do not remember when did last time sachin scored a hundred also...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 4, 2007)

Saurav is always the best and will remain the best!!! Read the newpapers and or visit some webs which are disclosing the fact that SACGIN SAID " I WILL ONLY PLAY WHEN I WILL LIKE TO" "I WILL ONLY SCORE WHEN I MEAN TO" and no one can say anything.. There was a time when i loved sachin but not now..

AFter DADA is back in the team We are winning and the single match he was dropped we lost coz he gives a strenght to team and also he played matvh winnings in SA and here also and 12 months back in PAK also... so its a POLLITICS GOING AROUND...


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 5, 2007)

arrrrre bhai loooog why r v even arguing on this fact?
every 1 knows SAURAV RULEZ!!
HE SHOULD BE THE CAPTAIN......

.....

.......
DADA RULEZ....

----
3 THINGS TO BE DONE 4 INDIAN CRICKET----
1)GREG CHAPPEL SHUD BE SHOWN THE DOOR
2)DADA SHUD BE MADE THE CAPTAIN
3)AND CHANGE THE SELECTION BOARD


----------



## shantanu (Feb 14, 2007)

You are absolutely right....


----------



## premsharma (Feb 15, 2007)

It was conspiracy by Dravid and party to throw Saurav out of the team. Dravid was firing from behind Chappal's and More was bought by Dravid, Latit Modi & Co. 

BTW it was DADA who svaed Dravid from being thrown out of ODI team by offering him wicket keeping. As far as I am concerned, Dravid has no place in ODI team or if he has he should come at 8 down, when it is required to become wall & give fielding practice  to opposition team. In other words, when it is sure that team is going to loose. 

No 3 position is waisting for team. He is not alrounder also and simply occupying place in team for giving fielding practice to opposition. For captaincy , we need a man to lead like saurav.

So many players like Sehwag, Harbahjan, Yuvraj, Kaif & Zahir have openly supported Saurav in the crises. No other captain will have so much of support even when it invited Boards ire. Indian team is riddles with groupism dada versus dravid, Laxman & Kumble. Say North Vs South.

Such famous groupism were also there during Gwaskar & Kapil. Once upon a time every tom dick & harry from Karnataka [8 players] could enter Indian Team. 

Thus it is purely a business and no more sports now. Have lost intrest into it. Betting is abetted by boards in return for ball to ball coverage by ESPN & Starsports and ofcourse everywhere kickbacks fooling the people arround.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 15, 2007)

@premsharma VERY nicely said dude...

one more DADA lover like me


----------



## Amey_Techgeek (Feb 16, 2007)

So what if Ganguly is the best captain ever?He's been brought to his senses and also to his best form since he was kicked out of the team.And since nobody else should be on the "would-be" captain's list I'll  vote for Dravid.

Think of  Sehwag!!

*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_12.gif


----------



## Amey_Techgeek (Feb 16, 2007)

It does'nt matter what the coach intended,but u may be right.But again,had Saurav (n for that matter even Zaheer) not been dropped,they would have taken their place in the team 4 granted,and look how they're performing now!!
Even though i don't support Chappell's tricks,i guess what's happened,has happened 4 good*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_8.gif


----------



## premsharma (Feb 17, 2007)

Amey_Techgeek said:
			
		

> So what if Ganguly is the best captain ever?He's been brought to his senses and also to his best form since he was kicked out of the team.And since nobody else should be on the "would-be" captain's list I'll  vote for Dravid.
> 
> Think of  Sehwag!!
> 
> *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_12.gif



You have no knowledge of the events. Things are not the the way you presume. Where is afack More to reply now or take responsibility for doing wrong & should commit suicide.
__________


			
				Amey_Techgeek said:
			
		

> It does'nt matter what the coach intended,but u may be right.But again,had Saurav (n for that matter even Zaheer) not been dropped,they would have taken their place in the team 4 granted,and look how they're performing now!!
> Even though i don't support Chappell's tricks,i guess what's happened,has happened 4 good*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_8.gif



Dravid was not performing recently and also Tendulkars, Sehwags, why not drop all the three of them.
__________


			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Why is Sachin VC? He was given the chance to captain more than once. And its an understatement to say that he failed. He quit the job after getting bashed by australia in australia.




Yes it is an understatement that he failed but he didn't have guts like Ganguly to question Azhar's intensions. Azhar, Jadeja & Mongia never allowed Sachin to succeed. They use to fix matches and deliberately get out to cause embarrassment to Sachin. Azhar was the biggest culprit. He even snatched back the captaincy from Sachin by dirty tricks of getting out and pushing the team in to deliberate defeat with help of Jadus & Mongs. 

Chappel saw that Ganguly will never allow him to take charge and Dravid will lick his feet. As simple he got Ganguly out of his way. Pitty Indian Board is paying Chappel for ruining the Team unity. Who the hell we are to comment upon.
__________


			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Not True. Dont try to make Chappel and More's intentions look so honest.
> In Pakistan, he was picked in the first match. But it was an absolutely flat batting pitch and he didnt get a chance to bat.
> Then, he was dropped in a test.
> He got oppertunity again in Pakistan. In that match he was the second highest scorer for India (after Yuvi). He played quite well. He had to fend off pakistani fast bowlers during first hour of the day, and he did it. His batting earned praise from the commentators.
> ...



Very nicely explained the follies of More. If still anyone fails to understand the designs yet, God may help him/her.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

Did someone see the wprld cup cricket kits which the player were paraded wearing like model, the colour is very light & idiots at TV said its royal blue.


----------



## karnivore (Feb 22, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Did someone see the wprld cup cricket kits which the player were paraded wearing like model, the colour is very light & idiots at TV said its royal blue.


 
Now thats called marketing !!!!!!!!!!!

The team is not going to wear this shirt in the World Cup, but the way it was made to look, everybody thought that it is our World Cup jersey.

The Sponsor, which is a famous sports good manufacturer, completely fooled the Board, the Media, the Country.

Ladies & Gentlemen, thats what is called a perfect marketing.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2007)

~snipped~


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice theory man!!!!!!!!
Australia using spies to destroy competition.
Hell even without that they are getting ass kicked by their next door neighbours


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 24, 2007)

NO , come back for DADA , MR dependable is best


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 24, 2007)

You are right my friend soumya Ganguly should become captian. Dravid only sucks and even he should be removed from the team as his strike rate is nearly 70-71 or less than 70 and see Ganguly his strike rate is more than 75.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 24, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> NO , come back for DADA , MR dependable is best



Dependable for giving fielding practice to opposition. Of the late he has tried to improve but still not up to ODI mark, forget about the cantaincy.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

There was one time when DRAVID was my best choice... but really he is a test player and THE WALLL is not splited up into pieces....

He is no longer that dravid who once said that """

MY GODS ARE RIGHT SIDE SACHIN AND LEFT GANGULY....

he was involved in to politics against saurav,, so now i hate him... he is not likely to be captain inmy views.....  AND MR. DEPENDABLE is now depended on HIM only ... as DRAVID said in news...also.... and SAURAV IS THE BEST


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don`t know whether or not ganguly should be made captain or not  again but i would really like to point one glaring flaw in your stupid theory bob woolmer is a not an *AUSTRALIAN *he is a british citizen !!!!!!!!!!
__________
Try wikipedia if u r not sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

okeyyyyy... but AFAIK he is an australian..

as i heard in news... 

correct me if i am wrong... but DADA is the best in all cases...

And BRITISH can also play for AUSTRALIA

and if not then why is he Coaching PAK... i dont suppose Britian TEAM is also in cricket


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wht do you mean by AFAIK????????? 

SOURAV is an inspiration for anybody in any field i`m not arguing whether he should be made captain or not it`s very much debatable !!!!!!!!!Why the hell would the british all of a sudden play for australia ????????Bob woolmer is coaching pakistan for the same reason he was coaching south africa money !!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

buddy AFAIK means As Far As I Know 

Look The person without a cricket background cannot coach anyone... i remember someone telling me that bob is from australia..

Its possible that i am wrong..

NOTICE :::::::::::::::::::

I was WRONG PLEASE ASK MR> SIGMA84 about relations of Chappel and comapny with saurav...  AND BOB IS NOT AN AUSTRALIAN.. DELETING MY THEORY


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well it is obvious u know wrong why don`t u try google or wikipedia before making such comments so wht he is a close frnd of woolmer u r being an embarrasment to all sourav fans by making baseless comments !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

hey i think you are missing something.. you should have read that i wrote that correct me if i am wrong.. and NO NEED TO give harsh comments dude...

just chill... if its fight club then no need to fight...


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well u see i don`t believe sourav needs the backing of imaginary theories to back his crediantials i thnk u r lucky tht anti-sourav peolple havn`t pounced on you yet for such flawed comments !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

I also think that saurav need nothing from this forum .. SO THAT DOES NOT MEAN that it should be closed...  The thread was started and we are replying to it thats ALL 

leaving the topic here only


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

When the hell did i said this thread should be closed i merely asked u to rectify the glowing flaws in your theory thts all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

so thats what i DID !!! now its cool  ok...


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sure buddy i must congratulate you on these one not many people can acknowledge their mistakes and be cool abt it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks ...


----------



## anand.expert (Feb 24, 2007)

Not Surav.
As he is in a good form he must not take another headache of captaincy.
I think Dravid is right one and going on smooth also............


----------



## soumya (Apr 22, 2007)

hmmmm......now he is again out of the team. F*** you, BCCI.


----------

